
An Electron alternative done right - Hmoo_oomH
http://nodekit.io/
======
johnhenry
What are the specific differences between this and electron?

~~~
TomMarius
The biggest one is that this uses a common runtime instead of bundling one
with each application.

~~~
api
Also: "As slim as you want, NodeKit uses the embedded JavaScript engines
provided by the operating system."

